# [problema ripresentato] wicd consuma un sacco di CPU

## darkmanPPT

c'è una cosa che non capisco, wicd mi consuma un sacco di cpu.

per capirci, posto l'immagine del monitor di sistema di kde

[IMG]http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/6923/process.png[/IMG]

è normale?

credo di no...

qualcuno c'ha una idea di come possa sistemare la faccenda? che sia un bug?

per capirci, lo screenshoot è stato preso a macchina a riposo (giusto chrome aperto mentre guardavo una pagina web).

se guardo con il comando top

```

PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                                                                                                         

24254 root       2 -19  159m 6788 1456 R   97  0.2   1493:37 wicd                                                                                                            

```

97%?   :Shocked: 

----------

## polslinux

a me wicd 1.7.0 stable mi prende da 0 a 3%...epiphany con 2 schede aperte...

----------

## darkmanPPT

anche io uso la versione 1.7.0

 :Confused: 

sono sempre più confuso....

ho provato anche a vedere il log di wicd (/var/log/wicd/wicd.log), ma non c'è nulla di interessante, ho provato a riavviare wicd ma non cambia nulla.

è assai strana come cosa.

diciamo anche che un po' di fastidio lo da: la ventola continua a girare

----------

## Apetrini

Ricontrolla il python e le relative librerie.

Se hai aggiornato il python, ricordati python-updater.

Con che versione ti python lo stai eseguendo? eselect python ***

revdep-rebuild dice qualcosa?

etc...

----------

## darkmanPPT

non ho aggiornato python e questa è la versione delle mie librerie:

```
select python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *

```

comunque oggi, non so perchè, wicd è tornato ad essere un programma normale (consuma si e no 1% di cpu).

cosa sia successo tra i giorni precedenti ed oggi proprio non lo so (non ho nemmeno spento il pc).

comunque revdep-rebuild non mi ha segnalato alcunchè.

grazie comunque per la disponibilità.

```

23877 root       1 -19  172m  10m 2584 S    1  0.4   0:12.39 wicd
```

a guardare il timing dell'applicazione, però, si nota un valore inferiore adesso: è come se wicd si fosse riavviato.

possibile che sia un qualche errore nell'applicazione wicd? errori minimali che a lunga distanza fanno andare la cpu a bomba?

non so, io la butto là.

magari non chiudo questo topic, ma lo lascio in sospeso; giusto per vedere se la cosa si riverifica tra qualche giorno.

1493:37 sono circa un giorno d'utilizzo.

----------

## darkmanPPT

riecco il problema:

```
top

28937 root       2 -19  161m  10m 1680 R   99  0.4 118:42.76 wicd                                                                                                            

```

118 minuti sono si e no 2 ore. infatti due ore fa ho riavviato il servizio wicd.

poi ho messo il pc in sospensione, l'ho riacceso in treno e poi l'ho rimesso in sospensione ed ora lo riaccendo per la seconda volta. (nella riacessione precedente non ci ho fatto caso)

http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/9250/wicdsnaphot.png

```
uptime 

 18:31:37 up 3 days,  9:02,  7 users,  load average: 1.55, 2.12, 2.57

```

non ci sono problemi di librerie con revdep-rebuild .

mi piacerebbe segnalare il problema a chi di dovere, ma non saprei "cosa" segnalare. consigli?

```
eix -I wicd

[I] net-misc/wicd

     Available versions:  1.7.0 {X +gtk ioctl libnotify ncurses nls +pm-utils}

     Installed versions:  1.7.0(20:09:40 01/07/2010)(X gtk libnotify ncurses nls pm-utils -ioctl)

     Homepage:            http://wicd.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A lightweight wired and wireless network manager for Linux

```

----------

## Zizo

Potrebbe essere che wicd sia in attesa del device wireless e quindi quel ~50% sia 50%wa? Top cosa riporta alla voce "Cpu(s)"?

Per quel che ricordo iowait dovrebbe riguardare solo i devices a blocchi, ad ogni modo una controllatina non fa male  :Smile: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere che wicd sia in attesa del device wireless e quindi quel ~50% sia 50%wa? Top cosa riporta alla voce "Cpu(s)"?
> 
> Per quel che ricordo iowait dovrebbe riguardare solo i devices a blocchi, ad ogni modo una controllatina non fa male 

 

no beh, non credo sia in attesa... io sono attualmente connesso in wireless (per la cronaca, il problema persiste anche se ho messo il pc in sospensione su ram e poi l'ho poi riacceso)

ah, ho anche riavviato wicd

```
  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                                                                                                         

28937 root       1 -19  161m  10m 1696 R   99  0.4 575:24.33 wicd             
```

ecco cosa mi dice strace

```
strace 28937

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=8, revents=POLLIN}])

```

----------

